# 30 days on DNP!



## samrooo77 (May 18, 2021)

hello everyone, I would like to share my 3 days of dnp, I would write the other days. (I use google traduction cuz I am french so.. it is not my fault if the traduction is weird) 

Starting weight: 93.1 - 25.5% bf

 Day 1 :

 - 200mg - breathing a little bigger, I need to take bigger puffs, a little warmer especially at the evening time but not very noticeable, maybe placebo

 Day 2:

 - 200mg - I feel my heart beating faster, a little trouble breathing as if throwing compressed, I don't feel lethargic, a little difficulty breathing correctly, I get tired a little faster, warmer, no  bad to sleep this time so day 1 was indeed placebo

 Day 3:

 - I was a bit in a hurry to go to class I was warmer, breathing still complicated but not really hot, given that the DNP batch of mactropin from steroiden seems to be legit (3 friends  tested including 1 who felt bad at 200mg, 1 who was running at 600mg in dubai who ate mcdo and lost 11kg min. in about 20 days and 1 who was running at 800mg ..) I think 200mg does not  is not enough.  On day 5 I would take 400mg and I would probably do 4 days at 600mg mid cycle.  Headache on the sides too, it seems to me it's due to high blood pressure on the sides right?  Towards the tamp, I'm probably saying anything.  What annoys me is that I thought that 200mg was going to be enough whereas no, even 400mg it will not be enough I think, but in addition it is that with all the molecules, caffeine, dmaa etc I have to type  in high dosage to feel a little thing while some people take a coffee they have the same effects as the MD ... On the other hand, I weighed myself this morning and in bf I have 24.3 so really I'm confused  ... I lost 1.2kg in 2 days without feeling almost any effects ??! I think this is impossible..


----------



## The Tater (May 18, 2021)

Hello clown guy. You should probably stick to eating a deficit for now and not run this compound. You are all over the map with expectations and questions. Once you fully understand what you are taking, formulate a plan for the first run AND STICK TO IT. Read the stickies and read them again. My 2 cents. Good luck to you.


----------



## samrooo77 (May 18, 2021)

The Tater said:


> Hello clown guy. You should probably stick to eating a deficit for now and not run this compound. You are all over the map with expectations and questions. Once you fully understand what you are taking, formulate a plan for the first run AND STICK TO IT. Read the stickies and read them again. My 2 cents. Good luck to you.


Hi bro, dont worry, I know what I do, if I run DNP, I have had responses to my questions 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## BrotherIron (May 18, 2021)

Wow... those are some really high doses to run DNP.  Remember DNP builds up in your system.  I've run it 2x and to be honest there are better, safer ways to drop bodyfat without having to feel like shit and risk serious complications.

If someone had to run this DNP at 800mg to feel anything and get the desired effects they were hoping to achieve then it's some underdosed DNP imho.  I have run it at half that amount and fat melted off me.  Now, the DNP I ran was from someone everyone knows *back in the day* but still that dose is high if you ask me.


----------



## samrooo77 (May 18, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> Wow... those are some really high doses to run DNP.  Remember DNP builds up in your system.  I've run it 2x and to be honest there are better, safer ways to drop bodyfat without having to feel like shit and risk serious complications.
> 
> If someone had to run this DNP at 800mg to feel anything and get the desired effects they were hoping to achieve then it's some underdosed DNP imho.  I have run it at half that amount and fat melted off me.  Now, the DNP I ran was from someone everyone knows *back in the day* but still that dose is high if you ask me.



Yes you probably talk about d-hack or dinitro no? (Idk if I can say sources, he doesnt exist now) 

He has ever take 1g of DNP in UK so I think that mactropin DNP is not underdosed.

400mg is the limit for me, maybe max 600mg but no more, 400mg I think this is the best for me


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## samrooo77 (May 20, 2021)

Day 4:

  - A little warmer than usual but you can feel it +, otherwise the rest normal, I ate a few cakes during a movie but no heat stroke, I wait for day 5 then day 6 I increase  a 400mg

  Weight: 93.3kg - 25.5% of bf again (my scale is bugging a lot, I think it's because it's a little dirty so the electric shocks are maybe not good, every day the rate of muscle  of bf and normal weight change a lot so..)


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 20, 2021)

You're more obsessive with dnp than that one dude here that keeps asking if he looks like some basketball guy he has a crush on 😄


----------



## samrooo77 (May 20, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> You're more obsessive with dnp than that one dude here that keeps asking if he looks like some basketball guy he has a crush on


Ahah probably  I like DNP, this is sure


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## samrooo77 (May 20, 2021)

Day 5:

 - I had not yet taken my capsule but when I was getting dressed I was very hot I put on shorts and a t-shirt x) Not a lot of effects, I'm a little disappointed knowing that it's not like  powder or it takes a little time before acting it is crystal so the ES should be a little more pronounced but not serious.  Tomorrow I take 2 capsules.  In the bus I was sweating 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Trump (May 20, 2021)

The difference between 200 and 400mg can be brutal


----------



## samrooo77 (May 20, 2021)

Trump said:


> The difference between 200 and 400mg can be brutal



I dont see other solution bro, 200mg is not enough for me apparently, but 400mg is not a mortal dose so, lets go


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Trump (May 20, 2021)

how do you know 200mg is not enough?



samrooo77 said:


> I dont see other solution bro, 200mg is not enough for me apparently, but 400mg is not a mortal dose so, lets go
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## samrooo77 (May 20, 2021)

Trump said:


> how do you know 200mg is not enough?



My feelings, 5 days on DNP and I dont feels any side effects, finally yes but a little, so small it looks like I'm not taking anything


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Trump (May 20, 2021)

you keep going with that attitude and your going to hurt yourself. You don’t always feel DNP, I have took 200mg for 10 days and not felt a thing but the last time I took it after 2 days I was sweating like Michael Jackson in a play ground. Slow down



samrooo77 said:


> My feelings, 5 days on DNP and I dont feels any side effects, finally yes but a little, so small it looks like I'm not taking anything
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## samrooo77 (May 20, 2021)

Trump said:


> you keep going with that attitude and your going to hurt yourself. You don’t always feel DNP, I have took 200mg for 10 days and not felt a thing but the last time I took it after 2 days I was sweating like Michael Jackson in a play ground. Slow down


And while the 10 days you lost fat?


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Trump (May 20, 2021)

yes and they where they exact same packet of dnp. What kind of foods are you eating? 



samrooo77 said:


> And while the 10 days you lost fat?
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Trump (May 20, 2021)

Here is a dnp accumulation graph if you haven’t seen it already. A lot of people don’t feel the sides till day 7


----------



## samrooo77 (May 20, 2021)

Trump said:


> yes and they where they exact same packet of dnp. What kind of foods are you eating?



How much? Especially glucids, g/p/l is 50/30/20%


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## samrooo77 (May 20, 2021)

Trump said:


> Here is a dnp accumulation graph if you haven’t seen it already. A lot of people don’t feel the sides till day 7



ahah yes bro I have it, I found it on pastebin x)


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Trump (May 20, 2021)

200mg dnp powder I got no idea what that is you just asked



samrooo77 said:


> How much? Especially glucids, g/p/l is 50/30/20%
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## samrooo77 (May 20, 2021)

Trump said:


> 200mg dnp powder I got no idea what that is you just asked



You asked me what kind of food I eat x) (I think mactropin dnp is crystal no ?)


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## samrooo77 (May 20, 2021)

No how much I talk about the weight that you lost xD


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Trump (May 20, 2021)

looks like mactropin is a brand I couldn’t tell
you what’s in there tablets and it doesn’t say on the website



samrooo77 said:


> You asked me what kind of food I eat x) (I think mactropin dnp is crystal no ?)
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## samrooo77 (May 20, 2021)

Trump said:


> looks like mactropin is a brand I couldn’t tell
> you what’s in there tablets



Ohw I thought you had took mactropin DNP, you had took dinitro, d-hack?


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Trump (May 20, 2021)

neither they where long gone before I took any



samrooo77 said:


> Ohw I thought you had took mactropin DNP, you had took dinitro, d-hack?
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## samrooo77 (May 20, 2021)

Trump said:


> neither they where long gone before I took any



Oh... okay.

In 10 days, how much did you lost mate?


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Beti ona (May 21, 2021)

Trump said:


> how do you know 200mg is not enough?



This kid is a troll or stupid, he's been using DNP and never loses fat, it's because he only eats junk food.


----------



## samrooo77 (May 21, 2021)

Beti ona said:


> This kid is a troll or stupid, he's been using DNP and never loses fat, it's because he only eats junk food.



Do you have a proof?


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## metsfan4life (May 21, 2021)

I can never tell if you’re being serious or not. From your log, it’s so hit and miss. Going back to your prior post, it contradicts a lot of what’s in here. Still looks like looking for info. Trump is pretty knowledgeable about it. If you want some first hand - just came off 18 days or so and went from 250 to 227lbs.


----------



## samrooo77 (May 21, 2021)

metsfan4life said:


> I can never tell if you’re being serious or not. From your log, it’s so hit and miss. Going back to your prior post, it contradicts a lot of what’s in here. Still looks like looking for info. Trump is pretty knowledgeable about it. If you want some first hand - just came off 18 days or so and went from 250 to 227lbs.








This is troll bro?


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## BiologicalChemist (May 21, 2021)

Better than clen?


----------



## samrooo77 (May 21, 2021)

BiologicalChemist said:


> Better than clen?



Hmm there are not comparable, clenbuterol acts on beta-2 receptor, dnp acts on the ATP production, but yes this is better and more safe for me, clen will hurt your hearth ans there is no treatment while the cycle


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## metsfan4life (May 22, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> This is troll bro?
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk



lolz. No one said you’re trolling and don’t have pills. It’s just some of the stuff you say and ask doesn’t coincide with your prior comments. Just bc you have DNp doesn’t mean anything, not that hard to get... it’s the comments made that cause more concerns for us for you


----------



## samrooo77 (May 22, 2021)

metsfan4life said:


> lolz. No one said you’re trolling and don’t have pills. It’s just some of the stuff you say and ask doesn’t coincide with your prior comments. Just bc you have DNp doesn’t mean anything, not that hard to get... it’s the comments made that cause more concerns for us for you



but bro, you want to see the rest of my caps??


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## metsfan4life (May 23, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> but bro, you want to see the rest of my caps??
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk



no. Why would I. Having caps means nothing. That’s not really what anyone of us have been talking about. It’s the comments that really don’t add up. No one is questioning the caps- they ain’t that hard to get


----------



## samrooo77 (May 23, 2021)

Day 7:

 - When I got up I noticed that I did sweat a little during the night, I am hotter as usual but I do not sweat more than yesterday except when I make a physical effort.  I stay at 200mg until day 1, before sleeping I was very hot I had to put on a fan to sleep.


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## samrooo77 (May 23, 2021)

metsfan4life said:


> no. Why would I. Having caps means nothing. That’s not really what anyone of us have been talking about. It’s the comments that really don’t add up. No one is questioning the caps- they ain’t that hard to get


explain bro, and why I will buy dnp caps to troll? spend 120€ to troll?? bro what you say means nothing


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## The Tater (May 23, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> Day 7:
> 
> - When I got up I noticed that I did sweat a little during the night, I am hotter as usual but I do not sweat more than yesterday except when I make a physical effort.* I stay at 200mg until day 1*, before sleeping I was very hot I had to put on a fan to sleep.
> 
> ...



What are you saying here? You can look through dnp threads to see what most people lost over their runs. I think you get lost in translation. Good luck to you samroo and keep your electrolytes up while running this.


----------



## samrooo77 (May 23, 2021)

The Tater said:


> What are you saying here? You can look through dnp threads to see what most people lost over their runs. I think you get lost in translation. Good luck to you samroo and keep your electrolytes up while running this.


I use google traduction bro x) 
yeah dont worry for that


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (May 23, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> I use google traduction bro x)
> yeah dont worry for that
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk



Look into Google spellcheck too!  :32 (17):


----------



## samrooo77 (May 23, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Look into Google spellcheck too!  :32 (17):



I am on my phone bro  ! 

I will check that on my pc


----------



## CJ (May 23, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> I am on my phone bro  !
> 
> I will check that on my pc [emoji1



You go boy!


----------



## metsfan4life (May 23, 2021)

No one is saying that you didn’t buy DNp, obviously your caps are there. We are saying that the things you say, the things you ask, the comments- they just do not add up and are alllllll over the place. You go from A to Z with comments and questions and it’s hard to put a timeline/storyline etx together as to help.

Obviously the language translation doesn’t help but I think we get the questions but they are all over and not really in a regimen based fashion and more of this, that, what if this, what if that. That’s why nothing really makes sense. We got it - you bought caps from some supplier, started them, feel warm


----------



## Trump (May 25, 2021)

Has he died?


----------



## dragon1952 (May 25, 2021)

Don't encourage him :^ /


----------



## samrooo77 (May 25, 2021)

Trump said:


> Has he died?



no ahah I will post my feedback just here


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## samrooo77 (May 25, 2021)

Day 8:

 - Hot all day, in the car in my room, in my bathroom, my forehead a little dirty from the perspiration but I don't sweat drops, just a little.

 Day 9:

 - not very hot, it usually doesn't change, tomorrow 400mg it will change I hope.

 Day 10:

 - a little warmer and more difficult to breathe, nevertheless, I don't sweat a lot, in fact, I don't even have the impression of losing weight, yes the DNP makes a lot of water retention, and my head has grown a lot but I  I always have a double monton start, and still my love handles, I'm a little disappointed but I'll wait until the end of the DNP to really know if I lost or not


----------



## lifter6973 (May 26, 2021)

DaFuq are you doing? Are you trying to kill yourself?  Jesus, stop now and forgot DNP, if you happen to get legit stuff, you will wind up dead.
Your last paragraph is horrific. For anyone reading this, never EVER up your dosage of DNP from 200, to 400, 600 800 etc like suggested in the op last paragraph or you will regret it.  This shit is cumulative and you will **** up your body.
30 days DNP? uh, no.  15 is pushing it, I would say 20 max
Feel free everyone to flame me and I didnt have time to read through all the posts yet but I will tomorrow. After seeing this initial post though, I had to say something.


samrooo77 said:


> hello everyone, I would like to share my 3 days of dnp, I would write the other days. (I use google traduction cuz I am french so.. it is not my fault if the traduction is weird)
> 
> Starting weight: 93.1 - 25.5% bf
> 
> ...


----------



## samrooo77 (May 26, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> DaFuq are you doing? Are you trying to kill yourself?  Jesus, stop now and forgot DNP, if you happen to get legit stuff, you will wind up dead.
> Your last paragraph is horrific. For anyone reading this, never EVER up your dosage of DNP from 200, to 400, 600 800 etc like suggested in the op last paragraph or you will regret it.  This shit is cumulative and you will **** up your body.
> 30 days DNP? uh, no.  15 is pushing it, I would say 20 max
> Feel free everyone to flame me and I didnt have time to read through all the posts yet but I will tomorrow. After seeing this initial post though, I had to say something.



I know he is cumulative bro, and I know that go from 688 into 889mg can be dangerous but when I see the few of effects at 200mg per day... I know what I do bro, I know all of that.

you can use dnp as much as you want, but you have you increase your dosage by 75mg after 2 weeks of DNP


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Trump (May 26, 2021)

you actually don’t know much Sam I’m afraid, your just guessing all the time and your going to get to a point where you are going to push this too far




samrooo77 said:


> I know he is cumulative bro, and I know that go from 688 into 889mg can be dangerous but when I see the few of effects at 200mg per day... I know what I do bro, I know all of that.
> 
> you can use dnp as much as you want, but you have you increase your dosage by 75mg after 2 weeks of DNP
> 
> ...


----------



## samrooo77 (May 26, 2021)

Trump said:


> you actually don’t know much Sam I’m afraid, your just guessing all the time and your going to get to a point where you are going to push this too far



guess what? my informations are false?


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## samrooo77 (May 26, 2021)

Okay I know why you said 3 weeks max, its due to PN


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Trump (May 26, 2021)

what shite is this Sam, most of what you say is wrong and guess work



samrooo77 said:


> you can use dnp as much as you want, but you have you increase your dosage by 75mg after 2 weeks of DNP
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ftf (May 26, 2021)

Sam, I've seen you on Meso, the other forum, and they are saying the same thing. DNP is effective even if you do not feel hot and sweat. If you are taking enough to feel hot you might be taking too much. Everyone is telling you the same thing for your safety, but you don't listen. 
Anyway, if you live, post before and after pic's for us.


----------



## samrooo77 (May 26, 2021)

ftf said:


> Sam, I've seen you on Meso, the other forum, and they are saying the same thing. DNP is effective even if you do not feel hot and sweat. If you are taking enough to feel hot you might be taking too much. Everyone is telling you the same thing for your safety, but you don't listen.
> Anyway, if you live, post before and after pic's for us.


I took dnp until 10 days at 200mg, I go slowly bro

Yes someone ever said me this before, but I cant see the thing like this, for me if u dont have side effects, he is not effective but I know this is wrong


----------



## samrooo77 (May 26, 2021)

Trump said:


> what shite is this Sam, most of what you say is wrong and guess work



but bro this is the truth, you dont agree with me on the fact that dnp after 14-15 days, there is a tolerance's threshold (sorry this is google trad idk if this is write well)


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Trump (May 26, 2021)

no there isnt at all, show me where you have read that nonsense 



samrooo77 said:


> but bro this is the truth, you dont agree with me on the fact that dnp after 14-15 days, there is a tolerance's threshold (sorry this is google trad idk if this is write well)
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## samrooo77 (May 26, 2021)

Trump said:


> no there isnt at all, show me where you have read that nonsense



at the pastbin of dnp : https://pastebin.com/B23qymQr

but I have ever saw this on a lot of forums ect.. but on pastbin this is 1 month and on forums this is 2 weeks


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Trump (May 26, 2021)

that states when using very low doses on a cycle of months raise the dnp each month by 75mg. So you can’t even read and pass the information on. 




samrooo77 said:


> at the pastbin of dnp : https://pastebin.com/B23qymQr
> 
> but I have ever saw this on a lot of forums ect.. but on pastbin this is 1 month and on forums this is 2 weeks
> 
> ...


----------



## samrooo77 (May 26, 2021)

Trump said:


> that states when using very low doses on a cycle of months raise the dnp each month by 75mg. So you can’t even read and pass the information on.


there is a video too (in french) about DNP and he said shit but I listened him for some informations but not all, ****


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Trump (May 26, 2021)

It’s seems that you read everything And then pick out the bits that suit you. Then Ignore all the absolute golden advice you get from this forum. Hope you don’t make yourself ill Sam I really do but I can’t help you any more than I have. Good luck



samrooo77 said:


> there is a video too (in french) about DNP and he said shit but I listened him for some informations but not all, ****
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## samrooo77 (May 26, 2021)

Trump said:


> It’s seems that you read everything And then pick out the bits that suit you. Then Ignore all the absolute golden advice you get from this forum. Hope you don’t make yourself ill Sam I really do but I can’t help you any more than I have. Good luck



thanks bro, I understand.

No I dont take the informations that I like, but for me this is logic, each product have his  tolerance's threshold (like cafein, or dmaa) 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## metsfan4life (May 27, 2021)

Man I don’t even know what I want to comment on. It’s literally like playing a crane game going for a stuffed animal blind. Yeah you can up your dose from 200-400 but you gotta know what you’re doing and already have some good background. I always start at 200mg to ensure I’m not going to have a reaction, just because 1 thing happens at 1 run don’t mean going to be the same. I can run 600 but last run I couldn’t go above 400. Like someone else said - 200mg is going to work, if you have DNp quality, it’s impossible not to work unless something else going on. But your “sides” aren’t what you need to be judging on when and how to up your dose. 

You may not have sides compared to some people but don’t let that fool you when you’re thinking upping dose. Just stay the course and just run it for 14 days or so. Some people don’t lose weight on it, they lost it after. Some drop it during the whole time. But in the end, it averages the same. I lose weight and then I gain 10lbs or more by the time I’m done, But then when I’m off I ended up netting 10-20 pending how long I was on


----------



## samrooo77 (May 27, 2021)

metsfan4life said:


> Man I don’t even know what I want to comment on. It’s literally like playing a crane game going for a stuffed animal blind. Yeah you can up your dose from 200-400 but you gotta know what you’re doing and already have some good background. I always start at 200mg to ensure I’m not going to have a reaction, just because 1 thing happens at 1 run don’t mean going to be the same. I can run 600 but last run I couldn’t go above 400. Like someone else said - 200mg is going to work, if you have DNp quality, it’s impossible not to work unless something else going on. But your “sides” aren’t what you need to be judging on when and how to up your dose. You may not have sides compared to some people but don’t let that fool you when you’re thinking upping dose. Just stay the course and just run it for 14 days or so. Some people don’t lose weight on it, they lost it after. Some drop it during the whole time. But in the end, it averages the same. I lose weight and then I gain 10lbs or more by the time I’m done, But then when I’m off I ended up netting 10-20 pending how long I was on


yes I know that my body is being to be damaged with dnp, I hope I gonna be good after the cycle, I run 400mg I will finish my cycle and retake some days after.


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## samrooo77 (May 27, 2021)

Day 11 and 12:

 - sweat a lot especially at night in the morning I wake up with a wet forehead and the cushion too, I think I can go up to 600mg but not now, I have 3 days left I wait a few days to see the weight I have  lost then I repeat a 10-day cycle at high dosage maybe, I will see how far I can go, after that, it will depend on if I lose a lot of fat


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## samrooo77 (May 27, 2021)

heu not day 12 ahah this is today 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## metsfan4life (May 29, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> Day 11 and 12:
> 
> - sweat a lot especially at night in the morning I wake up with a wet forehead and the cushion too, I think I can go up to 600mg but not now, I have 3 days left I wait a few days to see the weight I have  lost then I repeat a 10-day cycle at high dosage maybe, I will see how far I can go, after that, it will depend on if I lose a lot of fat
> 
> ...



see. This is what everyone has been talking about. You should not be taking DNp with comments like that


----------



## Trump (May 29, 2021)

If some newbie is ever considering running dnp, THIS IS NOT THE CORRECT APPROACH


----------



## TODAY (May 29, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> heu not day 12 ahah this is today
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


You done cooked your brain, son.

I am not shocked.


----------



## metsfan4life (May 29, 2021)

TODAY said:


> You done cooked your brain, son.
> 
> I am not shocked.



agreed. And can’t say that was the google translator problem either.


----------



## samrooo77 (May 30, 2021)

really sorry for the translation... even if my english is not bad, write an abstract of my days with my words, its gonna be worse.. maybe I will use reverso next time, it is better, google translation translate words by words and doesn’t understand the sense of a sentence, reverso do this.

3 last days : 

Day 12:

 - I was at the gym, I sweated well (I took a pre workout, dark energy), all day I was hot especially in the afternoon, I probably think I have night sweats but a lot

 Day 13:

 - I put a fan to sleep and I still sweat a little, I was hot all day, I sweat a lot, while sleeping I put the fan to almost maximum power so not hot  .

 Day 14:

 - I was a little less hot than usual, except when I was eating, even while sleeping I was not cold, but I left the fan on, I am a little sick, I have a throat a  little painful.


So this is the end of my half-cycle.

so, I know there is 2 school, after dnp cycle, some people eat with only carbs to revive his metabolism and some people just eat the same thing that while DNP and increase calories progressively.

knonwing that, I did a cheat meal yesterday, and the last week, I think that my metabolism doesnt change a lot. So I will eat at 1700 and increase calories day per day, what do you think about that? 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## TODAY (May 30, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> really sorry for the translation... even if my english is not bad, write an abstract of my days with my words, its gonna be worse.. maybe I will use reverso next time, it is better, google translation translate words by words and doesn’t understand the sense of a sentence, reverso do this.
> 
> 3 last days :
> 
> ...


I think you're gonna burn out and end up with less muscle, unchanged body fat, and organ damage.


----------



## samrooo77 (May 31, 2021)

TODAY said:


> I think you're gonna burn out and end up with less muscle, unchanged body fat, and organ damage.



with dnp it is impossible to not lose fat, even a little, I will wait 1 week and see the changement and adapt my future cycle of dnp


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Trump (May 31, 2021)

also not true you can easily out eat dnp



samrooo77 said:


> with dnp it is impossible to not lose fat, even a little, I will wait 1 week and see the changement and adapt my future cycle of dnp
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## metsfan4life (May 31, 2021)

I don’t think losing fat and killing your muscles all while not having a clue how to run this stuff is worth just losing some fat. You can also lose fat while being dead. You’re not a good progress train man. I don’t know what else anyone can tell you. DNp is good but it’s also more dangerous than anything in the wrong hands/protocol


----------



## Robdjents (May 31, 2021)

Care to post before and after pictures?


----------



## samrooo77 (May 31, 2021)

metsfan4life said:


> I don’t think losing fat and killing your muscles all while not having a clue how to run this stuff is worth just losing some fat. You can also lose fat while being dead. You’re not a good progress train man. I don’t know what else anyone can tell you. DNp is good but it’s also more dangerous than anything in the wrong hands/protocol


the principal is that I am good 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## samrooo77 (May 31, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> Care to post before and after pictures?



yes I will wait 1 week until the water retention leave


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## TODAY (May 31, 2021)

okay well best of luck turning yourself into a pot roast, i guess.


----------



## Boogieman (Jun 1, 2021)

Samroo your avi is epic, be smrt so we can continue to see your avi!!


----------



## dragon1952 (Jun 1, 2021)

Boogieman said:


> Samroo your avi is epic, be smrt so we can continue to see your avi!!



It gives me the creeps :^ /


----------



## samrooo77 (Jun 1, 2021)

Boogieman said:


> Samroo your avi is epic, be smrt so we can continue to see your avi!!



avi? what is this? it means feedback?


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Jun 2, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> avi? what is this? it means feedback?
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk



No, your avatar... Your picture.

I like it also, it's different.


----------



## samrooo77 (Jun 2, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> No, your avatar... Your picture.
> 
> I like it also, it's different.



ahahah its not mine.. and I dont know how can I change.. x)


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## samrooo77 (Jun 2, 2021)

I weighed myself and my bf is always 25% !! what the ****?? maybe I will change the battery, they are inside since long time


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Trump (Jun 2, 2021)

there are no home machines that can measure bf, I actually can’t believe I keep replying to this thread. I guess it’s to rescue some poor soul who reads all this in the future




samrooo77 said:


> I weighed myself and my bf is always 25% !! what the ****?? maybe I will change the battery, they are inside since long time
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## samrooo77 (Jun 2, 2021)

Trump said:


> there are no home machines that can measure bf, I actually can’t believe I keep replying to this thread. I guess it’s to rescue some poor soul who reads all this in the future



are u serious bro? it exists


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Trump (Jun 2, 2021)

No they don’t, there is nothing that can accurately measure fat at home, it’s all based on a dodgy equation that means nothing



samrooo77 said:


> are u serious bro? it exists
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## samrooo77 (Jun 2, 2021)

Trump said:


> No they don’t, there is nothing that can accurately measure fat at home, it’s all based on a dodgy equation that means nothing



hmmm, personally, when I did a fat loss diet, my bf decreased approximately 30%bf into 16%bf so...


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Trump (Jun 2, 2021)

they are just guess’s and that’s a fact, and let’s be honest Sam I f you can drop from 30% to 16% with such ease why would you bother using a substance like dnp that you have zero knowledge about????



samrooo77 said:


> hmmm, personally, when I did a fat loss diet, my bf decreased approximately 30%bf into 16%bf so...
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## samrooo77 (Jun 2, 2021)

Trump said:


> they are just guess’s and that’s a fact, and let’s be honest Sam I f you can drop from 30% to 16% with such ease why would you bother using a substance like dnp that you have zero knowledge about????



because I dropped from 30% to 16% in 3-5 months, and I have just 1 month to lose fat so I dont have the choice


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Send0 (Jun 2, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> because I dropped from 30% to 16% in 3-5 months, and I have just 1 month to lose fat so I dont have the choice
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk



Why is there a time limit on when you have to lose fat? Are you prepping to go on stage? I don't know you, but based on the details in this log I doubt that's the case. I'm curious as to what the urgency is to lose so much body fat in 1 month.


----------



## Jin (Jun 2, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Why is there a time limit on when you have to lose fat? Are you prepping to go on stage? I don't know you, but based on the details in this log I doubt that's the case. I'm curious as to what the urgency is to lose so much body fat in 1 month.



French National mime convention is at the end of the month. Mimes can’t be fat.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jun 3, 2021)

Man I was gonna respond but looks like it’s all been answered. 30 to 16, if thats true then you shouldn’t be relying on DNp at 25. There’s no accurate at home machine unless you’re using manual measurements. Those machines are guesstimates based on some things. But if you believe in them so much, then it’s telling the trust at 25% ay. If the time limit of a month is so important, why didn’t you start dieting earlier like when you went from 30-16. I wouldn’t recommend 30% or 25% to use DNp period - use dieting and learn the basics first.


----------



## CJ (Jun 3, 2021)

Jin said:


> French National mime convention is at the end of the month. Mimes can’t be fat.



Those invisible boxes are notoriously small.


----------



## Trump (Jun 3, 2021)

Should be day 18 today, I really hope he ain’t gone too far


----------



## samrooo77 (Jun 3, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Why is there a time limit on when you have to lose fat? Are you prepping to go on stage? I don't know you, but based on the details in this log I doubt that's the case. I'm curious as to what the urgency is to lose so much body fat in 1 month.



a test bro


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## samrooo77 (Jun 3, 2021)

metsfan4life said:


> Man I was gonna respond but looks like it’s all been answered. 30 to 16, if thats true then you shouldn’t be relying on DNp at 25. There’s no accurate at home machine unless you’re using manual measurements. Those machines are guesstimates based on some things. But if you believe in them so much, then it’s telling the trust at 25% ay. If the time limit of a month is so important, why didn’t you start dieting earlier like when you went from 30-16. I wouldn’t recommend 30% or 25% to use DNp period - use dieting and learn the basics first.


because I thought that I had the time to lose fat but no


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## metsfan4life (Jun 3, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> a test bro
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk



another issue there - you said you didn’t have a choice bc you only had a month. But then say it’s just a test? That is a choice - that’s a choice to run it stupidly bc you just want to run it and put a “reason” behind it.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jun 3, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> because I thought that I had the time to lose fat but no
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk



youre contradicting yourself....again. You just said it was a test but then say you thought you had time but you don’t. It’s either a test or there’s a deadline to lose fat which needs to be a GOOD reason, not just because you want to. None of your thought process makes any sense whatsoever.


----------



## samrooo77 (Jun 3, 2021)

Trump said:


> Should be day 18 today, I really hope he ain’t gone too far



no I dont take DNP, I will run a cycle (test E 500mg/week + winstrol) this is better, more safe and I know what I have to take while the cycle


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## samrooo77 (Jun 3, 2021)

metsfan4life said:


> another issue there - you said you didn’t have a choice bc you only had a month. But then say it’s just a test? That is a choice - that’s a choice to run it stupidly bc you just want to run it and put a “reason” behind it.



yes this is a test for a school, I work and I want to going back to school


----------



## samrooo77 (Jun 3, 2021)

metsfan4life said:


> youre contradicting yourself....again. You just said it was a test but then say you thought you had time but you don’t. It’s either a test or there’s a deadline to lose fat which needs to be a GOOD reason, not just because you want to. None of your thought process makes any sense whatsoever.



bro I already said why I take a lot of fat, if my test was later, I would have taken my DNP later 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Send0 (Jun 3, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> a test bro
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk



This didn't answer the question, but I understand if your reason is so personal that a real answer cannot be given to my question.

Good luck losing the fat, and I sincerely hope you don't end up with any damage to your body running high dosages for extended lengths of time.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jun 3, 2021)

Ok what kind of test do you take at school that has anything to do with fat? I’m not sure what test your school has in France but that literally makes no sense whatsoever. 


“I need to lose fat bc I have a test at school”. You’re going to have to explain that one to use bc that makes zero sense at all. Are you graded at school based on your body fat percentage? Do you get an A on a test if you’re a certain % and a B if you’re % - %? Da fauk


----------



## HighHeater (Jun 3, 2021)

Sam man. I’ve seen you posting a bit on DNP. I’m not sure you entirely understand this product. Please be careful


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jun 3, 2021)

metsfan4life said:


> Ok what kind of test do you take at school that has anything to do with fat? I’m not sure what test your school has in France but that literally makes no sense whatsoever.
> 
> 
> “I need to lose fat bc I have a test at school”. You’re going to have to explain that one to use bc that makes zero sense at all. Are you graded at school based on your body fat percentage? Do you get an A on a test if you’re a certain % and a B if you’re % - %? Da fauk



He's getting ready to ask his crush to the prom 😄😄
It's a test of confidence 😆😆


----------



## samrooo77 (Jun 4, 2021)

Send0 said:


> This didn't answer the question, but I understand if your reason is so personal that a real answer cannot be given to my question.
> 
> Good luck losing the fat, and I sincerely hope you don't end up with any damage to your body running high dosages for extended lengths of time.



thanls bro  


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## samrooo77 (Jun 4, 2021)

metsfan4life said:


> Ok what kind of test do you take at school that has anything to do with fat? I’m not sure what test your school has in France but that literally makes no sense whatsoever.
> 
> 
> “I need to lose fat bc I have a test at school”. You’re going to have to explain that one to use bc that makes zero sense at all. Are you graded at school based on your body fat percentage? Do you get an A on a test if you’re a certain % and a B if you’re % - %? Da fauk



I have to lose fat because I have a physic test (a cardio test and strength test) 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## samrooo77 (Jun 4, 2021)

HighHeater said:


> Sam man. I’ve seen you posting a bit on DNP. I’m not sure you entirely understand this product. Please be careful



why?


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## samrooo77 (Jun 4, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> He's getting ready to ask his crush to the prom
> It's a test of confidence



no in France, the prom does not exist bro.. 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## MS1605 (Jun 4, 2021)

Reading this thread literally just made my brain hurt...


----------



## metsfan4life (Jun 4, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> I have to lose fat because I have a physic test (a cardio test and strength test)
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk



ok that explains everything we need to know. You should NOT be using this. If you’re in school and doing something that requires a physical test in knowledge on strength and cardio, you should be more knowledgeable and know how to plan ahead rather than rushing and trying to use DNP to drop weight. How would your professor look at your methods? Put it this way, let’s say you get your degree in that profession and your client is trying to lose fat..are you going to coach and train them and plan it out or just say “here take this”. You should have better insight to plan if you’re going to school for things like this.... not being a dick but come on man


----------



## Boogieman (Jun 4, 2021)

Oh lord, mind is dull after reading this....


----------



## samrooo77 (Jun 4, 2021)

metsfan4life said:


> ok that explains everything we need to know. You should NOT be using this. If you’re in school and doing something that requires a physical test in knowledge on strength and cardio, you should be more knowledgeable and know how to plan ahead rather than rushing and trying to use DNP to drop weight. How would your professor look at your methods? Put it this way, let’s say you get your degree in that profession and your client is trying to lose fat..are you going to coach and train them and plan it out or just say “here take this”. You should have better insight to plan if you’re going to school for things like this.... not being a dick but come on man


no I want to go back to school I just have my BAC and I want to do BPJEPS (to be a sport coach) and do STAPS (to be sport professor at school) and for BPJEPS there is a test, the test is the 9th, july so its good.

no bro of course not ! if a client want to lose fat I will never talk about fat burner or AAS, except if he talk about that, and if he is sure to take something, I will help him to not **** his life


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Beti ona (Jun 4, 2021)

You take too long to ban this fool, I don't care about his reasons for using what he wants, but he just creates confusion in potential forum visitors, as he talks too much, as an authority, and knows nothing or is stupid as shit.


----------



## samrooo77 (Jun 4, 2021)

Beti ona said:


> You take too long to ban this fool, I don't care about his reasons for using what he wants, but he just creates confusion in potential forum visitors, as he talks too much, as an authority, and knows nothing or is stupid as shit.


whats going on bro? you have not taken your breakfast ?  


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Jun 4, 2021)

Beti ona said:


> You take too long to ban this fool, I don't care about his reasons for using what he wants, but he just creates confusion in potential forum visitors, as he talks too much, as an authority, and knows nothing or is stupid as shit.



I'm pretty sure that anyone who reads his posts can figure out he has a lot to learn. You guys are doing a good job of self policing, countering his misinformation, and warning others not to follow his lead.

He has broken no rules that I'm aware of, and just bring misinformed isn't grounds for banning him. Hopefully he'll learn from you more experienced guys.


----------



## Trump (Jun 4, 2021)

Some young kid will read that and pick out the bits he wants to hear. Just like Sam does himself 



CJ275 said:


> I'm pretty sure that anyone who reads his posts can figure out he has a lot to learn. You guys are doing a good job of self policing, countering his misinformation, and warning others not to follow his lead.
> 
> He has broken no rules that I'm aware of, and just bring misinformed isn't grounds for banning him. Hopefully he'll learn from you more experienced guys.


----------



## CJ (Jun 4, 2021)

Trump said:


> Some young kid will read that and pick out the bits he wants to hear. Just like Sam does himself



But at least here there's a counter voice, telling him that the information is poor, and not to follow it.

Hopefully if a new guy sees that literally EVERY OTHER PERSON is disagreeing with Samroo, he'd be smart enough to realize whom to listen to, or NOT to listen to. 

I personally know very little about DNP, probably just enough to be dangerous, and by reading this thread it's crystal clear to me that Samroo has no idea what he's doing, and could potentially kill himself or cause great harm. Hopefully that's clear to others as well.

I do understand your frustration though. This is a dangerous compound. People have died using it.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jun 4, 2021)

Dude Sam, if you’re wanting to be a coach and things, but relying solely on DNP for things...something seems off. Not questioning your future desires and aspirations but damn man. I’m glad you’re not toasted from just upping your dose like you said you were probably going to do but you still ran this so wrong and for the wrong reasons. If I wanted a coach, I’d much rather go in knowing that they planned things out


----------



## Trump (Jun 4, 2021)

I would ask FD to coach me in the best way to be on the receiving end of a gangbang before asking this numskull to coach me at anything 



metsfan4life said:


> Dude Sam, if you’re wanting to be a coach and things, but relying solely on DNP for things...something seems off. Not questioning your future desires and aspirations but damn man. I’m glad you’re not toasted from just upping your dose like you said you were probably going to do but you still ran this so wrong and for the wrong reasons. If I wanted a coach, I’d much rather go in knowing that they planned things out


----------

